# Can any of you identify the breed of these peeps?



## fmckenzie (Jun 28, 2013)

Brand new to chicken forum and I'm really enjoying reading all of the fantastic hints, tips, and advice. We bought a few peeps yesterday from the feed store and I was wondering if anyone has an idea of the breeds we have here. #1 I'm sure is a polish and # 4 is a blue silkie. #'s 2,3 have me stumped. I know they are bantams if that helps. Thanks in advance for your words of wisdom.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Waddaya think, #2 a Sebright???? #3 something frizzled?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Number one is a polish, 2 is a seabright, looks to be the start of a silver, and number 4 is a blue silkie. Number 3 is beyond me, with a black beak and clean yellow legs with 4 toes!! I don't think it is frizzled, but I could be wrong. They are all adorable!!!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

#3, Maybe a Sizzle?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Put up new pics in a few weeks!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

#4 is great , if you get tired of the little fella send him to my place in new hampshire
i have a bunch of his cousins in the 4 deck mega bator that he can play with


----------

